# True Detective : Sky Atlantic



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

Starts this Saturday @9pm Sky Atlantic. This has the makings of being a great series, starring Woody Harrelson & Matthew McConaughey.

http://www.sky.com/tv/show/true-detective?DCMP=KNC-


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Cheers, i'll give this a go.
Upto episode 5 in the states.
I'll catchup on my iPad


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

Just watched first episode.
Hmmm pretty good


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Love it. It's a little slow at the beginning but I love the way they have cut the episodes, ie 90s and present time. The actors are, as always with HBO, very good: Matthew and Woody makes a good "couple". I see this on HBO Nordic, who is HBO:s online streaming service in Sweden.


----------



## alphaj12 (Feb 17, 2011)

I've seen all five episodes and it gets better every week. Pretty slow until 4 and 5 but well worth keeping at it.

I was hooked from Episode 1 though


----------



## Phillloyd (May 27, 2013)

I'll get the rest watched over the next few nights.
Then catch up on walking dead, then blacklist.
Then Sherlock, just in time for game of thrones!!!


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

Watching the first episode now,


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Looks very promising :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2014)

I have watched all 5 of these, i struggled till about episode 4 and really got hooked after that.


----------



## LeadFarmer (Feb 23, 2011)

I was hooked on just the first episode. Im watching on Sky, so only unto episode 3, but I'm loving it. Woody Harrelson & Matthew McConaughey are a perfect combination.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Just finished watching this last night, such a shame that shows like this don't come around that often. superb acting by both Harrelson & McConaughey...one of them must pick up an award of some kind or other. The setting & the sense of openness, the personal love/hate between the two characters, the disturbing storyline...it was all there.

Really going to miss this,


----------



## Harry Kovert (Apr 5, 2014)

Breaking Bad......True Detective.......nothing else decent to watch......hopefully for the time being.

"Better call Saul" might be worth watching though my hopes aint too high. Also believe True Detective will return but with different actors and a different story every other episode.


----------



## nilitara (May 2, 2008)

Harry Kovert said:


> Breaking Bad......True Detective.......nothing else decent to watch......hopefully for the time being.
> 
> "Better call Saul" might be worth watching though my hopes aint too high. Also believe True Detective will return but with different actors and a different story every other episode.


Yes there are rumours of that, I've just had a quick search. Brad Pitt's name is mentioned a lot.


----------



## Johnsy (Oct 20, 2013)

There is some good acting out there you just got to be willing to give some shows a chance.BB took a while to get rolling . Assuming you've already watched the classics sopranos etc.....

Fargo http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2802850/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

Friday night lights http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0758745/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Hannibal http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2243973/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1

Boardwalk empire http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0979432/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Dare I say Eastbound and down http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0866442/?
ref_=fn_al_tt_1

The Newsroom http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1870479/?ref_=nv_sr_1

The Walkng Dead http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1520211/?ref_=nv_sr_1

Game of Thrones has to be the hottest show on tv at the mo, first 3 season make for very easy and entertaining viewing


----------

